
Barricelli showed that organisms evolved by symbiosis and cooperation (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/74/networks/the-computer-maverick-who-modeled-the-evolution-of-life
======
Lowkeyloki
Tangentially related, I highly recommend the Steven Levy book Artificial Life.
It's pretty dated now, but it's still a fantastic read. I couldn't put it
down.

~~~
EvanAnderson
Strongly seconded. Reading "Artificial Life" in my teens was a formative
experience for me. Reading about Tierra[1], in particular (and being an
assembler program who also played "Core War"), filled me with wild enthusiasm.
I even went so far as to try implementing something similar on my own (albeit
I never did get it into a finished state).

re: this article - I was surprised to see somebody thinking about modeling
evolution in computers all the way back in the 1950's.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierra_(computer_simulation)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierra_\(computer_simulation\))

